# Onkyo 9.2 channel receiver



## Tyrone (May 16, 2012)

Thinking About upgrading from a onkyo 7.1 that's 100 watts per channel to the 9.2 channel that I believe is 130 a channel. Any suggestions? Does anyone have this unit?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

This is the 1st step to the upgrade process. It is an addiction and once you start there is no cure. Not sure which model you're referring to since you didn't specify but I would imagine being a 9.2 channel it's of the higher end. Those Bose cubes will be replaced shortly after the upgrade I'd guess.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It would greatly help if you provided the actual Model Number at least of the AVR you currently have as it will greatly help in discussing just how much of an upgrade it is. Especially as almost every Onkyo AVR from the 400 Series to the 800 Series is 7 Channel and between those two Series is a huge difference. I am guessing you are considering the TX-NR1009.  If so, it is a wonderful AVR and did fantastic when Bench Tested by Home Theater Magazine.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes, switch to a different brand.... Many Onkyo's under recall at this time.... Example ....May 11th I get a service call from Service Magic.....problem reported / no signal on screen .... long story short the HDMI out of the Onkyo TX NR609 has failed.... this is one of 9 Onkyo units I have serviced and remanded to warranty or out of warranty repair since Jan 1 this year... Of those 4 have heeded my advice and are happy with Pioneer or Denon...of the 5 who did not, 1 has all ready reported replacement unit was DOA.....he was too embarrassed to call me to report it . I just found out through the grapevine ... We stopped selling Onkyo because the quality control has gone to S**T.... just google it if you need more verification... the recall notice is even posted on this site...


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

The OP is already an Onkyo owner and obviously happy with his AVR as he is interested in another. Why is it you feel the need to constantly bash the brand? Almost as if you have an agenda.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

He specifically ASKED for "SUGGESTIONS" so I gave him one....I have just as much of an agenda as the Onkyo reps here have....If Onkyo were a reliable product I would have absolutely no problem recommending them....If my pointing out the facts about Onkyo's problems hurts your feelings sorry


----------



## Tyrone (May 16, 2012)

Thanx for the info.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really am not liking the tone of the past few Posts. I understand some have had a negative experience with Onkyo, but certainly the majority here have not. While I certainly have no problem with a Member advocating another Brand, RTS's post came awfully close to bashing which is something we do not condone. Also, please refrain from using the Caps Lock to get your point across as we work quite hard to make this a friendly place. There is nothing wrong with having differing opinions, but we must remain civil. Props on the Acurus Amplifier RTS. Mondial Designs was one of my favorite AV Companies of all time. I love my Aragon 8008bb and have owned 3 other Aragon Amplifiers in the past.
Cheers.
JJ


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

It is posts like these that have prompted me to stop posting on the other site. When questions, views, and opinions are targeted and attacked by the same person it creates a volatile environment. This gentleman has attacked on several occasions. Enough already.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Tyrone said:


> Thinking About upgrading from a onkyo 7.1 that's 100 watts per channel to the 9.2 channel that I believe is 130 a channel. Any suggestions? Does anyone have this unit?



I don't know which Onkyo you currently have or want to upgrade to, but some of the better units have a 7.1 pre-out for an amplifier. Some model numbers would help a lot here. For the money, I'd consider getting a 7.1 Emotiva Amplifier and consider it your 1st step towards going for full separate components. Use the recevier as a pre-amp-processor (controller for the big amp). 

I feel that in the long run you will end with a higher quality, higher power, more flexible system than any receiver will ever provide. 

http://shop.emotiva.com/


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

JBrax said:


> It is posts like these that have prompted me to stop posting on the other site. When questions, views, and opinions are targeted and attacked by the same person it creates a volatile environment. This gentleman has attacked on several occasions. Enough already.


Hello,
We really do not allow such things to fester. With so many Threads, it is easy sometimes to miss things going off the rails. That being said, should you ever have issues with an individual Member, please PM a Moderator and the proper steps will be taken.
Cheers,
J


----------

